# Sechsecke?!?



## coolscout (4. November 2001)

Hi, ich wollt mal Fragen wie man diesen Sechseck-effekt macht!
Das hab ich schon oft gesehen weiß aber nicht wie das funtzen soll!
Die Teiler sehen aus wie Bienenwaben!
Kann mir das mal einer erklären?
Oder ein Link zu einem TUT?
coolscout


----------



## Comander_Keen (4. November 2001)

Abend...

wie immer ist die Antwort so easy.... (Ich wäre aber ohne das tut auch nicht auf eine Lösung gekommen).

Tut....... 

Viel Spass beim Basteln...

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## coolscout (4. November 2001)

*THX*

oh kewl thx!Bloß des dumme is dass ich die deutsche Version von PS hab!
hmmm.


----------



## Diseina (4. November 2001)

is doch egal.. oder net?


----------



## coolscout (4. November 2001)

*nee!*

Ne,da ändern sich dann die Begriffe und bei manchen kann man gar nicht ableiten!


----------



## Diseina (4. November 2001)

na..  also WENN du dieses gitter meinst.. da kriegste über

Ansicht->Einblenden->Raster  ich hab mir das jetzt net alles durchgelesen.. aber gibts da net auch n englisch-deutsch-tut in der PS-Tuts section? *g*


----------



## LuPuZ (4. November 2001)

Den kannst du so verwenden (noch bischen mitm Airbrush die Flächen abgleichen) oder du reduzierst alle ebene zu einer und machst bei den Ebenen obtionen ne Farbüberlagrung drauf. Dann haste ne Wabe.

Siehe die Page unten in der Signatur, da hab ichs auch so verwendet


Greetz 

Lupuz


----------

